# New Channel 281 HDTH - ?



## ikeb (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

It is HD theater. I wonder if it is MPEG4?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> It is HD theater. I wonder if it is MPEG4?


Suggestion: Schedule a lengthy time record on both channels at the same time and see if the hard drive space is the same for each when you delete them.

If so, they are both MPEG2. Right?

The reason I say use a lengthy time record, is because the longer the recording, the more obvious the difference in percentage.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114577 from yesterday. Most likely still MPEG2 since it's listed as 'virtual' channel when selecting the channel name in the guide.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

It's a mirror of 76, MPEG2.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Regardless, good find. I wouldn't have even noticed if I didn't see this thread.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I wish they would move them all up to the 200-300s, I tend to forget about them.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

According to http://www.lyngsat.com/hd/dtv10.html, its KA and mpeg4


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

An easy test is to remove the BBC and see if the channel still comes in. If it does it's MPEG2; if it doesn't its MPEG4 (well technically its coming from D10 which leaves one to assume its mpeg4).

Cheers,


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

I just took off the BBCs to test if 281 was coming from the D10 sat and it is not lyngsat is wrong.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

Channel 281 HDTH is not available on the HR10-250.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

stickywicket said:


> Channel 281 HDTH is not available on the HR10-250.


I don't think the HR10 is capable of having virtual channels like that.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I don't think the HR10 is capable of having virtual channels like that.


Sure it can if it is MPEG-2 (i.e., HBO 511 and SHO 543).


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

stickywicket said:


> Sure it can if it is MPEG-2 (i.e., HBO 511 and SHO 543).


I stand corrected.


----------

